

How much is this report real and what we can learn from it  - umenline
http://www.pewinternet.org/Reports/2010/Paying-for-Content/Overview.aspx
33% of internet users have paid for digital music online .. i say WoW ...
this info can give as the developers great info about which market to get into , i wish i know in the software section which type of software in the must used .
======
DeadlyGrim
I can't speak for the veracity of the report - I have paid for digital
products, if that's of any relevance - but I can talk about what we might
learn.

First, people are willing to pay for stuff that can be found for free. The
difficulty in buying something online is about equal to pirating it, which
means that a significant number of people are willing to support things they
believe in. Why this is, I can't say.

Second, that there is a huge potential market for digital goods. There are a
lot of people on the internet and distances don't matter, which means that you
could have a huge customer base (65% of "a lot", to be exact).

Combine those together and I think the conclusion is that we're going to see a
continued revival of "garage programmers" selling digital goods.

~~~
umenline
what is your definition of "Digital goods" ? software? like misv stuff?

